# Can't ping but can surf the web[SOLVED] Not system fault

## dalek

I'm sure I missed something somewhere here but I had some Kppp problems lately and was trying to use ping.  I can surf with Mozilla and get email with Kmail and emerge just fine, download that is.  I can not get any pings out.  I can ping the local host, 127.0.0.1, but nothing else.  This is what I get:

```
bash-2.05b# ping www.google.com

PING www.google.akadns.net (216.239.41.99) 56(84) bytes of data.

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=1 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=2 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=3 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=4 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=5 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=6 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=7 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=8 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=9 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

From msp2.datasync.com (208.132.75.135) icmp_seq=10 Dest Unreachable, Bad Code: 9

--- www.google.akadns.net ping statistics ---

10 packets transmitted, 0 received, +10 errors, 100% packet loss, time 9008ms

bash-2.05b#
```

What is this all about?  Is my ISP's ISP blocking pings or something?  It does this no matter what site I try to ping.  I have tried a lot of different sites too.

Like I said, everything else works fine, just can't ping.

Also, where do I get the command whois from.  It worked in Mandrake but not in Gentoo.  I did a emerge search, but not clear which one to get.

Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks much.

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## adaptr

What do you have in /etc/resolv.conf?

Do you use a proxy for surfing ?

Do you run a local nameserver ?

This is a dns misconfiguration - either at your end or the ISP.

----------

## dalek

Info alert.

resolv.conf

search smoker local

# ppp temp entry

nameserver 205.216.82.2 # ppp temp entry

nameserver 208.231.96.12 # ppp temp entry

nameserver 205.216.82.2	#kppp temp entry

nameserver 208.231.96.12	#kppp temp entry

If there is a proxy running, I don't know about it.  Probably not.

Don't know about a local namserver either.  Well except for the bit in resolv.conf up above.

I read somewhere that some were starting to 'block' ping for security reasons.  I don't remember where or know if it affects this.

I can boot into Mandrake and see if it works there if you need me to.  I also followed the install guide for the relavent stuff.  I am on dial-up.

Thanks for the help.  Any ideas from that?

 :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## supenguin

I'd ask your ISP if they are blocking ping/icmp packets. Mine started doing that with Slammer or some nasty Microsoft worm. It was pinging everything in sight looking for hosts to infect, and was causing some massive network slowdowns. Took them a few months to turn it back on. 

You may want to check the man page on ping. I think there's some way to make it use TCP/IP packets instead of ICMP so it'll get by those blocks. Oh, and traceroute uses ICMP packets also, so it'll have the same issues and the same workaround.

If that's not it, I don't know what the problem is.

----------

## LinuxTechie

I work for a web hosting company and we had to block ICMP traffic, and here is the Network Status that we put out...

ICMP traffic coming in to our network has been blocked in efforts to defend against a new worm that has been unleashed on the internet. Because of this, clients will be unable to ping our network, traceroute may be effected. More information about the worm can be found here: 

http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?date=2003-08-18

However, try traceroute because on our network ping is affected, but traceroute (from a Linux box) is not affected but from a Windows box it will not work.  I was told that Windows uses ICMP for traceroute and Linux uses UDP, but am unsure if that is true about the UDP thing.  Maybe a different type of ICMP packet, because I know we only blocked the one the worm was using.  

Example:

My Windows machine to my domain on my works network:

C:\Documents and Settings\Michael Martin>tracert techiecenter.com

Tracing route to techiecenter.com [66.34.32.78]

over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  192.168.123.254

  2    28 ms    10 ms    10 ms  10.176.208.1

  3    20 ms    10 ms    10 ms  12.244.112.65

  4    13 ms    13 ms    11 ms  12.244.69.5

  5    12 ms    17 ms    36 ms  12.244.69.1

  6    12 ms    20 ms    12 ms  12.119.124.149

  7    11 ms    11 ms    11 ms  gbr2-p50.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.123.16.238]

  8    12 ms    11 ms    13 ms  tbr2-p012701.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.12.81]

  9    30 ms    11 ms    12 ms  ggr1-p380.dlstx.ip.att.net [12.122.12.94]

 10    12 ms    12 ms    13 ms  att-gw.sf.cw.net [192.205.32.226]

 11    18 ms    21 ms    13 ms  64.245.102.62

 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 13     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 14     *        *        *     Request timed out.

 15     *        *        *     Request timed out.

From my Linux box:

[root@budlight ~] $ traceroute techiecenter.com

traceroute to 66.34.32.78 (66.34.32.7 :Cool: , 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  192.168.123.254 (192.168.123.254)  1.190 ms  1.177 ms  1.293 ms

 2  * 10.176.208.1 (10.176.208.1)  18.989 ms  9.925 ms

 3  12.244.112.65 (12.244.112.65)  12.356 ms  11.692 ms  10.723 ms

 4  12.244.69.5 (12.244.69.5)  10.110 ms  9.368 ms  14.707 ms

 5  12.244.69.1 (12.244.69.1)  11.186 ms  12.706 ms  11.763 ms

 6  12.119.124.149 (12.119.124.149)  10.145 ms  17.787 ms  11.896 ms

 7  gbr2-p50.dlstx.ip.att.net (12.123.16.238)  11.455 ms  15.210 ms  11.988 ms

 8  tbr2-p012701.dlstx.ip.att.net (12.122.12.81)  11.929 ms  14.303 ms  13.933 ms

 9  ggr1-p380.dlstx.ip.att.net (12.122.12.94)  10.888 ms  12.622 ms  14.381 ms

10  att-gw.sf.cw.net (192.205.32.226)  11.934 ms  46.980 ms  11.631 ms

11  64.245.102.62 (64.245.102.62)  54.946 ms  53.010 ms  15.273 ms

12  66.34.32.78 (66.34.32.7 :Cool:   14.092 ms  19.526 ms  35.395 ms

[root@budlight ~] $

----------

## dalek

That is what I was thinking.  It may be my ISP's ISP that is blocking.

On the other question, I get this:

bash-2.05b# traceroute www.google.com

bash: traceroute: command not found

bash-2.05b# whois www.google.com

bash: whois: command not found

bash-2.05b#

What do I need to download to get these to work?

I got this from emerge search who

```
bash-2.05b# emerge search who

Searching...

[ Results for search key : who ]

[ Applications found : 9 ]

*  app-admin/whowatch

      Latest version available: 1.5.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 50 kB

      Homepage:    http://wizard.ae.krakow.pl/~mike/

      Description: interactive who-like program that displays information about users currently logged on in real time.

*  dev-lisp/cl-who [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 14 kB

      Homepage:    http://weitz.de/cl-who/ http://www.cliki.net/cl-who

      Description: CL-WHO (is yet another Lisp Markup Language.

*  net-misc/bwwhois

      Latest version available: 3.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 40 kB

      Homepage:    http://whois.bw.org/

      Description: Perl-based whois client designed to work with the new Shared Registration System

*  net-misc/jwhois

      Latest version available: 3.2.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 368 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/jwhois/

      Description: Advanced Internet Whois client capable of recursive queries

*  net-misc/netkit-rwho

      Latest version available: 0.17

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 20 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.hcs.harvard.edu/~dholland/computers/netkit.html

      Description: Netkit - ruptime/rwho/rwhod

*  net-misc/whois

      Latest version available: 4.6.6-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 44 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.linux.it/~md/software/

      Description: improved Whois Client

*  net-misc/whoischk

      Latest version available: 0.2.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 72 kB

      Homepage:    http://downloads.afterdark.org.uk/whoischk/

      Description: monitor a list of domains and report when there has been any change

*  x11-plugins/gkrellmwho

      Latest version available: 0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 5 kB

      Homepage:    http://web.wt.net/~billw/gkrellm/Plugins

      Description: GKrellM plugin which displays users logged in

*  x11-plugins/karamba-smbwho [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 3 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=5698

      Description: Samba status plugin for Karamba

bash-2.05b#
```

Which one, if any, do I need?

Thanks again for the help.  Going for a small ride and be right back.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxTechie

root@machine# emerge traceroute whois

----------

## LinuxTechie

fyi, you can leave out the www in www.google.com.

traceroute/whois google.com is sufficient.  Just trying to save you some keystrokes  :Smile: 

----------

## dalek

 *LinuxTechie wrote:*   

> root@machine# emerge traceroute whois

 

Crap, that will work.

I booted into Mandrake and got, guess what, the SAME EXACT thing.  

Anybody want to hang around while I write a e-mail that breathes fire?  You may not want to see that.

I'm kidding.  They likely have a good reason for the block.  May have been attacked themselves, who knows.

Thanks for the help.  Marking thread as solved.  Got all of them taken care of.

Thanks for the help

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

